# Everything about the 2.5s Sentra ONLY



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

The reason I thought I'd start this thread is cause even though most of the parts are probably similar as the SE-R this is a different car and there are not many discussions about this particular car. As a matter of fact I am not even sure how many of us actually own this particular model. I have a black 2.5s and I love it. Now if you ask me if I wouldn't have loved a SE-R...sure I would have but I got a good deal, saved about $1500 and got side-air-bags as a standard option which I don't think is available on the SE-R - a family man here - so have to think about safety first!

Anyways, I hope KSipmann and tekmode are ok with this, but I really did feel the need for this and all ONLY 2.5 s owners please feel free to share/discuss your do's and don'ts here

Thanks again.


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

*my wishfull mods and designs*

Even though I would like to drop the car, I don't think I am going to mess with the suspension. What I would like and most probably only because it can be done without any extensive mechanics is to get a nice wing/spolier and some racy wheels and tires to give my car a bit of a sporty look. I know this isn't anywhere close to what some of you guys do on here but hey this is a pretty lay person who rather get the stock sports cars and race em than spend a lot of time and money under the hood of the car and try to get it all fancy - cause I probably don't know much about mechanics and don't want to know muchatleast at this point in my life.

A couple of things I don't want to be messed with are the brakes. In the 3 months I have owned this car there have been more than a couple of occasions where I had to really step on the brakes once even in a walmart parking lot where I was gonna go head-on with a guy - AND I LOVE THE ABS. My car didn't skid, lock, slip - none of that....it handled beautifully. I used to drive a Civic Si sedan which apparently had ABS as well but never had such a wonderfull feeling. So to make a long story short I don't want to loose on that and honestly I am not sure that putting if some 17" wheel (19" would be a fantasy) with some racing tires will take that away from me. I am guessing as long as I keep the end diameter of the tire with the wheel the same as before, it should be ok...used to be an engineer once upon a time.

So if anyone with practical advice could please offer that would be great. Also if you could specifically tell me that this is the wheel and tire you should go with that would be great as well. I am trying to keep it under $1000 or even under $600 if that is possible and I know I am probably asking for a lot but have to try to save as much as I can.....thanks again.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

altima nismo parts:
www.courtesyparts.com/nismo/altima/
www.leeauto.com/parts/nismoaltima.html
altima intakes:
www.modacar.com/products/Nissan/Altima/AirIntakes
parts in general:
www.carpartswholesale.com/cpw/nissan~altima.html

my contribution to this post :thumbup: 

btw, se-r's did have an option for the side-impacts, but an altima's probably a better choice for a family man :cheers:


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

theimportscene said:


> altima nismo parts:
> www.courtesyparts.com/nismo/altima/
> www.leeauto.com/parts/nismoaltima.html
> altima intakes:
> ...


Actually I meant the side-airbags are standard on the 2.5s and not on the SE-R for $1500 less. I love everything standard! I did get the sunroof though!


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

RamRam said:


> So to make a long story short I don't want to loose on that and honestly I am not sure that putting if some 17" wheel (19" would be a fantasy) with some racing tires will take that away from me. I am guessing as long as I keep the end diameter of the tire with the wheel the same as before, it should be ok...used to be an engineer once upon a time.


keeping a typical stereotype of a "racing tire" in mind, it would probably actually help your braking in dry situations and take away from your braking in wet/icy situations... and yes, keeping the overall diameter is important :thumbup:


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

RamRam said:


> Actually I meant the side-airbags are standard on the 2.5s and not on the SE-R for $1500 less. I love everything standard! I did get the sunroof though!


ah, my mistake :givebeer:


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

theimportscene said:


> keeping a typical stereotype of a "racing tire" in mind, it would probably actually help your braking in dry situations and take away from your braking in wet/icy situations... and yes, keeping the overall diameter is important :thumbup:


what would a stereotype racing wheel and tire combination be? could throw some numbers out please and also not something too cheap. I don't want the rims to get bent if I go over some potholes and I do like to drive a bit rough sometimes especially if I am by myself...I was thinking of just the standard NISMO rims...what do you think...anything better out there that could be a better option?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

If you don't want to hinder your breaking ability but increase it even more you should get lighter rims if anything. Which the nismo's are lighter but there are others too if you want a different look. There are also better brake pads to get besides the nismo ones. I don't know if you have the Brembos but my Hawk Street Performance pads are pretty damn good. I think pepboys actually carries them now at a price of about 60.00 bucks for the front. 
I use yokohama es100 sport tires and they work great in rain and dry, but I don't get more than 15,000 miles off them. Also Tire Rack just did another tire comparison write-up so you might want to check out what they have to say before you pick out a tire.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

RamRam said:


> what would a stereotype racing wheel and tire combination be? could throw some numbers out please and also not something too cheap. I don't want the rims to get bent if I go over some potholes and I do like to drive a bit rough sometimes especially if I am by myself...I was thinking of just the standard NISMO rims...what do you think...anything better out there that could be a better option?


when i talk racing tire, i mean something directional and w/ a high mph like 130mph+ (H rated), these tires dont do all that good in wet and ice conditions (we get plenty of that here in mich) 

a 17" wheel/tire package would run you around $999 (RPM2's from www.treadepot.com) just to give you some idea, and theres a company offering 17" wheel/tire packages from 895 (www.precisioninstallations.com)

check out the following for some decent wheels... id suggest looking for wheel brands like OZ racing, enkei, millie; i think nismo wheels are way overpriced what what theyre worth and better alternatives can be found at:
www.tirerack.com
www.discountiredirect.com
www.treadepot.com
www.precisioninstallations.com
i think in most cases, ppl look at the wheel design rather than the weight of the wheel; if weight is important, id suggest volk racing by rays engineering (www.mackinindustries.com); good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

if you want a rim/ tire combo that wont get jacked up then save your stock rims and use them as your daily driven rims.

you wont find a nice high quality racing rim ( set of 4) for less than 1500.00, with tires around 2200.00


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

Flying V said:


> if you want a rim/ tire combo that wont get jacked up then save your stock rims and use them as your daily driven rims.
> 
> you wont find a nice high quality racing rim ( set of 4) for less than 1500.00, with tires around 2200.00


Yeah and my stock rims are not so bad at all although (5 spoke aluminium wheels) maybe I couldn't say the same about the tires. Honestly, I really don't know...I mean as I have described above during those episodes of emergency braking the car handled like a dream with the ABS; it's just in the turns and the overhandling at high speeds and I know it's probably not just the tires, it's probably the whole suspension that could use a overhaul - O well that's probably never going to happen. 

Just a comment though, when I had test driven the Lancer ralliart ....it handled beautifully, honestly, maybe even better than the SE-R (no offense intended).It handled the turns real well, felt like it stuck to the road and even sounded nice. It reminded me of my Civic Si sedan only better and an automatic.

I guess the only thing I should/could do is one of those nice fancy big azz wings. I know it probably won't suit me in my professional circle but o well.

Any comments as far as getting a spoiler? Thanks guys, how many other people own a plain 2.5s not an SE-R or spec-V


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

RamRam said:


> Yeah and my stock rims are not so bad at all although (5 spoke aluminium wheels) maybe I couldn't say the same about the tires. Honestly, I really don't know...I mean as I have described above during those episodes of emergency braking the car handled like a dream with the ABS; it's just in the turns and the overhandling at high speeds and I know it's probably not just the tires, it's probably the whole suspension that could use a overhaul - O well that's probably never going to happen.
> 
> Just a comment though, when I had test driven the Lancer ralliart ....it handled beautifully, honestly, maybe even better than the SE-R (no offense intended).It handled the turns real well, felt like it stuck to the road and even sounded nice. It reminded me of my Civic Si sedan only better and an automatic.
> 
> ...


 if you want to fix that then upgrade the suspension along with the tires. that'll help alot

dont get a spolier.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

RamRam said:


> Just wanted to update my thread here. I did my first oil change at 5000 miles and as I had been waiting for a while - wanted to find out what this 165hp engine car could really do at the high end besides the beautifull torque it has at the low end. So on my way back from LA to SF I gave the car some air, pushed it and took it all the way upto 115mph. I kept it there for atleast about 5 secs each mainly due to traffic. The handling wasn't great as can be expected from any economy sedan and it didn't sound to great either but it happened. I was afraid something might blow up but I figured if it was going to then this is the time when the car is still under warranty .
> 
> I am planning on gettin my 7500 mile service on time and then maybe give it another try. I apologize if it feels like I am braggin but I am not. I just wanted to see what this engine could do (especially when I had taken the Si to 120 quite often and it sang beautifully like bring it ONNNN!!). If any of you guys with your stock  SE-R's or even the stock  SPEC-V's for that matter have an update please lemme know. I just wanted to compare since we have the same engines.


Heh, they will do a good bit more than 115  And as far as making it more stable at high speeds, if you also had the Firestone Firehawk GTA-02s they suck. An aftermarket Yokohama or Pirelli tyre makes an incredible difference.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

^^^^ ture that. I run yokohamas, I got to 136 mph before I decided to slow it down. If you sneeze wrong at that speed say goodbye.


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> ^^^^ ture that. I run yokohamas, I got to 136 mph before I decided to slow it down. If you sneeze wrong at that speed say goodbye.


Hey is urs a stock car (besides the tires?) and if so what is it (a 2.5s, SE-R or SPEC-V?).......Thanks


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Spec with I,E at that time. Actually I think I only had 2 yokos on then and 2 stock tires.


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Heh, they will do a good bit more than 115  And as far as making it more stable at high speeds, if you also had the Firestone Firehawk GTA-02s they suck. An aftermarket Yokohama or Pirelli tyre makes an incredible difference.



On the other hand, if I cruise around 55 to 65 I get about 38-39 mph atleast according to the electronic gauges. So, when I am on going from SF to LA I'll race till my car hits the 1/4 tank mark then I'll just cruise till I find the next cheapest gas station. That's just how it's worked out till now. But the 38-39 mph is almost unheard of or isn't it?


----------

